# TV lift stops working



## dakotadao (Sep 10, 2011)

Power seems to be coming in, when manually raise the tv, hear clicking sound but no movement. Nothing seems to be blocking. Is there a way to bypass the switch to see if the motor is working or toast?

http://www.furnlite.com/print/190

Thanks.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Literature says fuse is involved. Check it.


----------



## dakotadao (Sep 10, 2011)

*Can't find any fuse after opening the control box*



diyorpay said:


> Literature says fuse is involved. Check it.


Couldn't find any fuses inside the controller box. I will try to call the manufacture Monday to see if they have any suggestion.


----------



## bchurchill (Dec 28, 2011)

*TV Lift Box Malfunction*

This response pertains to the Lift Box brand of TV lift (unit is manufactured in Poland) as installed in an Ethan Allen Media cabinet. I had the same problem (TV movement malfunction) just before Christmas - a friend and I worked on it today - after dissassembling the TV from the Lift Box bracket and the front of the media cabinet (Ethan Allen), we discovered that the white wire going from the safety plate underneath the TV to the SP Logic controller box (box containing the selector buttons) had been partially severed. This causes the safety plate to report a false alarm that in turn disables the Lift Box motor mechanism. The red light was illuminated on the controller panel - pushing the <Down> button just causes the red light to flash but the TV doesn't move. The white wire has two stranded wires inside which go to a 4P4C 4-wire Handset connector on the controller box (the connector is smaller than an RJ-11). We just spliced and taped the wire break. If you need to replace the entire sensor wire, you would have to disassemble the safety plate to access where the wire is connected inside. Replacing the controller end is easier as long as you can find the 4P4C Handset connector.


----------

